# Guess my ethnicity! (AKA let's all be racist for fun and profit!)



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

I promise not to be offended. I'm just curious what people think.





















*SPOILER: *(mouse over to see what ethnicity I am): 7/8 White, 1/8 Asian. Specifically: 25% French-German (technically Alsace-Lorraine region), 12.5% Irish, 12.5% Italian, 12.5% Scottish, 12.5% Dutch, 12.5% English, 12.5% Sri Lankan. So no, I'm not Middle-Eastern at all.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

@_Ashitaka_

There's already a thread for this.
http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/32021-guess-ethnicity-heritage-photo-game-141.html


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

surgery said:


> @_Ashitaka_
> 
> There's already a thread for this.
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/32021-guess-ethnicity-heritage-photo-game-141.html


Aw man. I guess that means a mod will close this one. I really prefer the poll though, so I can easily categorize responses.

Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

@_Ashitaka_

Well, if it makes you feel better, I voted anyway


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I accidentally voted other instead of mixed  (I'm tired)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

gammagon said:


> I accidentally voted other instead of mixed  (I'm tired)


How dare you! :kitteh:


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Obviously you are Black.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> Obviously you are Black.


I figured somebody would say that. Comically enough, if you look at the list, it's the only obvious thing that I'm not.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I think outside the box sir. Not in it.


----------



## goesupinward (Jun 11, 2010)

With that nose, (not trying to be funny here) I say you have Eastern European blood in you (I am not a nose expert, lol). Middle East/Eastern European mix?


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Added a spoiler to my OP.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

You look very North Indian/Sindhi so I went with Middle Eastern.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Bomb my family?


----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, please! I voted hispanic and then I read the spoiler..


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashitaka said:


> I promise not to be offended. I'm just curious what people think.
> 
> View attachment 65242
> View attachment 65243
> ...


Your spoiler isn't working for me but I would guess somewhere around the Mediteranean/Arabian Penisula quite possibly close to or in Italy (save Northern) as well.

Your nose is thin yet projects at an angle
Your skin color is tannish which could implicate such but isn't a rule
Your eye shape is remisicent of some of the same area.

I would guess Iranian, but as with most people not of majority one ethicity, phenotype and genotype don't coincide.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah ok, read your spoiler. 

Again a mix is hard to tell, but your phenotype is that of Middle Eastern, so I wonder if that's because of the Sri Lankan/Italian. Your genotype can be diverse but your phenotype just depends on which cards dealt the most to which proteins got transcribed  A LOT of Italians have heavy Arabic admixture, as well as Sri Lanka, not to mention the latter shares a lot of phenotypic variation with Arabia. 
.

Also, I'd get rid of the bomb your family part as some people here may take that offensively (report).


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Again a mix is hard to tell, but your phenotype is that of Middle Eastern, so I wonder if that's because of the Sri Lankan/Italian. Your genotype can be diverse but your phenotype just depends on which cards dealt the most to which proteins got transcribed  A LOT of Italians have heavy Arabic admixture, as well as Sri Lanka, not to mention the latter shares a lot of phenotypic variation with Arabia.


Interesting stuff. I did not know this.



> Also, I'd get rid of the bomb your family part as some people here may take that offensively (report).


Fair enough. I tire of PC.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Your looks reminded of Novak Djokovic:







And considering Caucasians can have so much different blood in them, I went with mixed.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

You look like a mutt. :tongue:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

My God, you're a mix of so many things! Which group do I make racist insults towards? All of them! I'll go with the majority and just call you a dirty ******.


----------

